# 4 6X9'S IN THE REAR DECK OF A MONTE CARLO



## G-TIMES 559

LOOKING TO PUT 4 6X9'S IN MY REAR DECK OF MY 85' MONTE CARLO...WHAT KIND OF CUTTING OR MODS ARE NEEDED TO DO THIS PROPERLY?? OR IS THERE ANYPLACE OR ANYONE ON HERE THAT HAS THEM PRE-BUILT??
:biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette

why 6x9s ?
6.5" speakers are better - and I would recomend something bigger like 8" speakers.

im guessing that you just want your music to be loud as heck right ?

put 4 of theese in your rear deck and it would scream.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=264-424

I have one in my rear deck now - between the pair of 6x9s in there ( I hate 6x9s ) but there was a factory hole for them and I had extras left over. here is a pic of it.











just one back there is on mid duty and is playing from about 100hz up to around 4k hz and it does it verry nicely. vocals / claps / snare drums and saxaphones come alive with this speaker. and I only have 1. if I would of known i like it so much I would of cut in a pair of them... but now its already cut and I cant "un cut" the deck.


----------



## baggedout81

If your running juice.Good luck.Depending on how much coil your running the cylinders will most likely hit the magnets.These rear decks in these g-bodys are tiny

If your determined to keep the speakers on the rear deck.I'd do like posted above.Run a smaller speaker.Just make a new mounting plate.An if need be raise it up a bit an tilt it forward.

But me.Fuck rear stage.I could never hear my 6x9 when i had them in.I ran stock 3 1/2" location and 3/8" tweeters fired up in the doors,it was loud enough for me.Well that an the 3 10's i had in the trunk over powered the 6x9's also


----------



## HATE ME

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Dec 16 2010, 04:36 PM~19345753
> *LOOKING TO PUT 4 6X9'S IN MY REAR DECK OF MY 85' MONTE CARLO...WHAT KIND OF CUTTING OR MODS ARE NEEDED TO DO THIS PROPERLY?? OR IS THERE ANYPLACE OR ANYONE ON HERE THAT HAS THEM PRE-BUILT??
> :biggrin:
> *


ill try and upload some pics so i can show u,, dont over cut,, u will weaken the area where the back seat hooks


----------



## All Out Customs

Here's one we did on a Regal back in Hawaii. Use an airsaw to cutout the holes, as stated above, make sure not to overcut as it will weaken the lid. Then just mount them from the bottom with 4x10 to 6x9 adapters if you wanna keep it simple. There's always fiberglass or mdf that you can use to make a board in the back, but it just depends on what look you are going for. You can also do round 6.5s or 5 1/4 as also stated above.

The bolts were grinded down and stock cover was placed right over. We later installed two more Infinity Kapaa 6x9s to an older Kicker ZR 240 amp and an audio control processor.


----------



## wannabelowrider

I thought these held a 6x9 but I guess they don't, buy here's a link anyway
http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/items/DM03037.htm


----------



## mr chicago

Why do alot of people not like the 6x9's????????


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 16 2010, 06:02 PM~19345970
> *why 6x9s ?
> 6.5" speakers are better - and I would recomend something bigger like 8" speakers.
> 
> im guessing that you just want your music to be loud as heck right ?
> 
> put 4 of theese in your rear deck and it would scream.
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=264-424
> 
> I have one in my rear deck now - between the pair of 6x9s in there ( I hate 6x9s )  but there was a factory hole for them and I had extras left over.  here is a pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just one back there is on mid duty and is playing from about 100hz up to around 4k hz    and it does it verry nicely.  vocals / claps / snare drums and saxaphones come alive with this speaker.  and I only have 1.  if I would of known i like it so much I would of cut in a pair of them...  but now its already cut and I cant "un cut" the deck.
> *


How are you running this? Just free no box in the trunk? crossover/amp? Thanks for the link, im thinkin bout gettin a couple based off the reviews. :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## brian84corvette

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 19 2010, 02:38 PM~19367727
> *How are you running this? Just free no box in the trunk? crossover/amp?  Thanks for the link, im thinkin bout gettin a couple based off the reviews.  :thumbsup:
> *



acutally in the pic - there is a re sx 8" subwoofer mounted there but I took that out and then put in the selenium 8w4p - yes the 8 and the 6x9s are free air back there - I do not use my trunk at all for subwoofers - 
but
if you do have subwoofers in the trunk - then you would need to fabricate a enclosure of some sorts for the rear deck speakers - as when the bass subs hit in the trunk - the air preassure from them will cause the cones of the free air speakers in the rear deck to also move from it - causing ugly nasty.... and possibly blowing them out in a small amount of time.

I know some people here dont like the selenium speakers - but I do - and it shure does sound good by my ears in my personal car. just remember its not a sub - its a musical speaker that plays a pretty wide range of sound with authority.


----------



## PEPSI_559

WELL IM RUNNIN A FULL ZTACK OF YELLOW COILZ WIT 22" TELEZCOPIC CYLINDERZ WILL I B ABLE 2 RUN 6X9'Z N BACK DAZH??


----------



## Cathydyer

you in luck. I am getting new rear speakers tommorow and i will have the stock when they are finished. Let me see how everything works when they are finished and i think about selling them to you cheap.


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 19 2010, 10:01 PM~19371440
> *acutally in the pic - there is a re sx 8" subwoofer mounted there but I took that out and then put in the selenium 8w4p - yes the 8 and the 6x9s are free air back there - I do not use my trunk at all for subwoofers -
> but
> if you do have subwoofers in the trunk - then you would need to fabricate a enclosure of some sorts for the rear deck speakers - as when the bass subs hit in the trunk - the air preassure from them will cause the cones of the free air speakers in the rear deck to also move from it - causing ugly nasty....  and possibly blowing them out in a small amount of time.
> 
> I know some people here dont like the selenium speakers - but I do - and it shure does sound good by my ears in my personal car.  just remember its not a sub - its  a musical speaker that plays a pretty wide range of sound with authority.
> *


Thanks, i hear you, i have no room for subs right now which is another reason i wanna try those speakers out lol. Are you running it off an amp or the deck?


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 19 2010, 12:49 PM~19367784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 just what i need :cheesy:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## brian84corvette

the only speakers I would run off a deck would be the little 4x6 speakers as they just dont handle power at all.

ANY other speaker in my car is going to be powered by a amp.
I also utalize a integrated crossover / eq / linedriver
that has 6 ch of rca outputs - front / mid / bass
so that way I can run "active" to my amps wich helps to control the frequencys better that im sending to each specific style of speaker.
the co axal speakers like a 6.5" with the 3 way tweeters mounted in the center are cut off starting at 200 hz and absolutely do not play any hz below 100. - so they sound clear and crisp on the fronts
the mid output is from around 4k to 80hz
and sub output is from 80hz to 10hz 

even middle of the line price range speakers can take some good power if your sending them the right frequencys clean. and will sound alot better than running un equlized rca signal to the amp for them.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 19 2010, 11:49 AM~19367784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had my brother make the door panel for me.


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 23 2010, 07:26 PM~19405713
> *the only speakers I would run off a deck would be the little 4x6 speakers as they just dont handle power at all.
> 
> ANY other speaker in my car is going to be powered by a amp.
> I also utalize a integrated crossover / eq / linedriver
> that has 6 ch of rca outputs - front / mid / bass
> so that way I can run "active"  to my amps wich helps to control the frequencys better that im sending to each specific style of speaker.
> the co axal speakers like a 6.5" with the 3 way tweeters mounted in the center are cut off starting at 200 hz  and absolutely do not play any hz below 100. - so they sound clear and crisp on the fronts
> the mid output is from around 4k to 80hz
> and sub output is from 80hz to 10hz
> 
> even middle of the line price range speakers can take some good power if your sending them the right frequencys clean.  and will sound alot better than running un equlized rca signal to the amp for them.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Dec 19 2010, 10:33 AM~19366574
> *Why do alot of people not like the 6x9's????????
> *


cause with g bodies, there really isnt enough room to put 6x9s unless you cut and modify the rear tray.


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 16 2010, 07:02 PM~19345970
> *why 6x9s ?
> 6.5" speakers are better - and I would recomend something bigger like 8" speakers.
> 
> im guessing that you just want your music to be loud as heck right ?
> 
> put 4 of theese in your rear deck and it would scream.
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=264-424
> 
> I have one in my rear deck now - between the pair of 6x9s in there ( I hate 6x9s )  but there was a factory hole for them and I had extras left over.   here is a pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just one back there is on mid duty and is playing from about 100hz up to around 4k hz     and it does it verry nicely.   vocals / claps / snare drums and saxaphones come alive with this speaker.  and I only have 1.  if I would of known i like it so much I would of cut in a pair of them...  but now its already cut and I cant "un cut" the deck.
> *


thats not a G body, all that stuff your saying will not fit without heavy modifications.


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Dec 16 2010, 06:36 PM~19345753
> *LOOKING TO PUT 4 6X9'S IN MY REAR DECK OF MY 85' MONTE CARLO...WHAT KIND OF CUTTING OR MODS ARE NEEDED TO DO THIS PROPERLY?? OR IS THERE ANYPLACE OR ANYONE ON HERE THAT HAS THEM PRE-BUILT??
> :biggrin:
> *


I had regals and cutlass' in the past and had the same problem. You will have to either place a board/sheet metal where the back tray is and move up the backrest of your rear seat a bit. If you go with 4X10s then you will not have to modify a thing, much easier.


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 24 2010, 11:59 AM~19411136
> *cause with g bodies, there really isnt enough room to put 6x9s unless you cut and modify the rear tray.
> *


Got 6x9's in the back of mine now  undermounted but they sound fine. I just need some bass, unfortunately that speaker brian is talkin bout prob will not be able to fit


----------



## brian84corvette

I see the space yall got is verry limited.
this is the 6" round version - and it still is a verry good speaker.
I would HIGHLY recomend this over any oblong shape speaker like 4x10 or 5x7 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=264-422


----------



## baggedout81

Fk it just fill up the front stage an forget the rear :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 24 2010, 11:03 AM~19411168
> *I had regals and cutlass' in the past and had the same problem.  You will have to either place a board/sheet metal where the back tray is and move up the backrest of your rear seat a bit. If you go with 4X10s then you will not have to modify a thing, much easier.
> *


Here some pics of my old cutlass 4 4x10s across the back deck 5 1/4 componet in the kicks and a set of 3 1/2s in the factory dash opening. Sorry for the shitty pics there old as fuck


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 27 2010, 05:49 PM~19434099
> *Here some pics of my old cutlass 4 4x10s across the back deck 5 1/4 componet in the kicks and a set of 3 1/2s in the factory dash opening. Sorry for the shitty pics there old as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good idea homie i already got 1 pair of 4x10's but what do i need to cut 2 fit 2 pair?


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Dec 27 2010, 07:57 PM~19434704
> *good idea homie i already got 1 pair of 4x10's but what do i need to cut 2 fit 2 pair?
> *


What I did was found a nice clean og back deck panel and fiberglassed the underside from left to right side then flipped it over and mesured out my four holes then just took a jig saw and cut them out. After that i put the deck panel back in the car to see what and how much metal needed to be trimmed out then just took the same jig saw with a metal blade and got to cutting. Once everything was trimmed out I just took the rear deck panel back out and coverd it and put it back in. Sounds like alot of shit but once the fiberglass cured fully it only took like 30mins from start to finish. The reason I fiberglassed the rear cardboard deck panel was so it would be nice and sturdy after the four holes were cut out if you dont it will be flimsy as hell. I might have some pics of the underside of the rear deck somewhere and if I remember right the actuall metal youll have to cut using the jig saw upside down b/c of the rear window but like I said its not all that difficult.


----------



## big C

Oh yea and you can still hook the backseat on the og metal hangers :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 27 2010, 10:08 PM~19435344
> *Oh yea and you can still hook the backseat on the og metal hangers :biggrin:
> *


Yah know i cut mine off so i could pull the seat up/down.Sounded allot better w/ the subs in the back


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 27 2010, 08:07 PM~19435328
> *What I did was found a nice clean og back deck panel and fiberglassed the underside from left to right side then flipped it over and mesured out my four holes then just took a jig saw and cut them out. After that i put the deck panel back in the car to see what and how much metal needed to be trimmed out then just took the same jig saw with a metal blade and got to cutting. Once everything was trimmed out I just took the rear deck panel back out and coverd it and put it back in. Sounds like alot of shit but once the fiberglass cured fully it only took like 30mins from start to finish. The reason I fiberglassed the rear cardboard deck panel was so it would be nice and sturdy after the four holes were cut out if you dont it will be flimsy as hell. I might have some pics of the underside of the rear deck somewhere and if I remember right the actuall metal youll have to cut using the jig saw upside down b/c of the rear window but like I said its not all that difficult.
> *


shit make me one homie :0 :0


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 26 2010, 12:22 AM~19421101
> *I see the space yall got is verry limited.
> this is the 6" round version - and it still is a verry good speaker.
> I would HIGHLY recomend this over any oblong shape speaker like 4x10 or 5x7
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=264-422
> *


in my lincoln i got some of those seleniums and they sound real loud and clear...i would highly recomend them too!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 25 2010, 11:22 PM~19421101
> *I see the space yall got is verry limited.
> this is the 6" round version - and it still is a verry good speaker.
> I would HIGHLY recomend this over any oblong shape speaker like 4x10 or 5x7
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=264-422
> *


  



> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 29 2010, 09:20 AM~19448048
> *in my lincoln i got some of those seleniums and they sound real loud and clear...i would highly recomend them too!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mrgervais

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Dec 28 2010, 01:59 PM~19441415
> *shit make me one homie :0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## mrgervais

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 19 2010, 11:49 AM~19367784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped? Seriously. I'd rather help out a lil'er than a local stereo shop (they're over priced and a lil shady)


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

running 3.5 in the dash are a total waste of money and space,4x10s in the rear deck aswell.....ive had everything u can imagine in my g-body since ive had it and right now my rear deck is completely empty besides a port i made and covered in grill cloth but underneath im running crescendo audio tweeters ,my 3.5 dash locations are housing soundstream pro audio bullet tweeters,my front doors have 1 8 inch and 2 6 inch seleniums each side,rear lower sail panel has 1 8 inch selenium and 1 6 inch on each side and i will never use car audio speakers again,pro audio for me is the way to go,they get loud and clear and cost less.


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 2 2011, 09:36 PM~19487380
> *running 3.5 in the dash are a total waste of money and space,4x10s in the rear deck aswell.....ive had everything u can imagine in my g-body since ive had it and right now my rear deck is completely empty besides a port i made and covered in grill cloth but underneath im running crescendo audio tweeters ,my 3.5 dash locations are housing soundstream pro audio bullet tweeters,my front doors have 1 8 inch and 2 6 inch seleniums each side,rear lower sail panel has 1 8 inch selenium and 1 6 inch on each side and i will never use car audio speakers again,pro audio for me is the way to go,they get loud and clear and cost less.
> *


piks? :wow:


----------



## ericg

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jan 3 2011, 05:55 PM~19493176
> *piks? :wow:
> *


x2 i tried putting 4 6x9s but my back dash as already been sent to hell


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 2 2011, 10:36 PM~19487380
> *running 3.5 in the dash are a total waste of money and space,4x10s in the rear deck aswell.....ive had everything u can imagine in my g-body since ive had it and right now my rear deck is completely empty besides a port i made and covered in grill cloth but underneath im running crescendo audio tweeters ,my 3.5 dash locations are housing soundstream pro audio bullet tweeters,my front doors have 1 8 inch and 2 6 inch seleniums each side,rear lower sail panel has 1 8 inch selenium and 1 6 inch on each side and i will never use car audio speakers again,pro audio for me is the way to go,they get loud and clear and cost less.
> *


My car sounded damn good with my 4x10s and 3.5s it was nice loud and clear she wasnt built for sound offs it was built to get down on the street


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 3 2011, 05:47 PM~19493767
> *My car sounded damn good with my 4x10s and 3.5s it was nice loud and clear she wasnt built for sound offs it was built to get down on the street
> *


dam homie make me a fiberglass rear panel for 4 4x10's!!! :happysad: :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jan 3 2011, 08:03 PM~19493931
> *dam homie make me a fiberglass rear panel for 4 4x10's!!! :happysad:  :wow:
> *


Fuck some 4x10s! In my old cutty I used to have I cut out a new shelf of of mdf. I had to bend the tabs where the backrest hooks in a bit, but the seat mounted in no problem, unfortunately I can't find a pic of the back seat in. In the 2nd pic you can see how much the new shelf overhangs 
I could've fit 4 6x9's if I had wanted to.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jan 3 2011, 07:03 PM~19493931
> *dam homie make me a fiberglass rear panel for 4 4x10's!!! :happysad:  :wow:
> *


Shit man is easy as 1-2-3 you can do with no problems


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 3 2011, 07:20 PM~19494148
> *Fuck some 4x10s! In my old cutty I used to have I cut out a new shelf of of mdf. I had to bend the tabs where the backrest hooks in a bit, but the seat mounted in no problem, unfortunately I can't find a pic of the back seat in. In the 2nd pic you can see how much the new shelf overhangs
> I could've fit 4 6x9's if I had wanted to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro you went way out of your way on that tommorow il find an under dash pic of mine. I didnt have to cut hardley no metal out of mine to make all 4 of them fit.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 4 2011, 06:57 PM~19503298
> *Damn bro you went way out of your way on that tommorow il find an under dash pic of mine. I didnt have to cut hardley no metal out of mine to make all 4 of them fit.
> *


Damn I'd like to see that. Mine were literally touching the window and the back seat, I cut out as little as possible!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 4 2011, 06:50 PM~19503909
> *Damn I'd like to see that. Mine were literally touching the window and the back seat, I cut out as little as possible!
> *


I posted a pic of the top side on pg 2 only reason I did the 4x10s was so I wouldnt have to cut a shit load of metal.


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 4 2011, 04:54 PM~19503261
> *Shit man is easy as 1-2-3 you can do  with no problems
> *


no time or tools homie...u dwn 2 make me 1?? :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 4 2011, 08:07 PM~19504109
> *I posted a pic of the top side on pg 2 only reason I did the 4x10s was so I wouldnt have to cut a shit load of metal.
> *


Oh you fit 4x10s, thought you meant you fit 6x9's and didn't have to cut any metal :wow: 

It really wasn't that bad to fit em , just had to cut the stock holes a bit bigger and take out the metal in at the front where the seat sits, that metal is pretty easy to cut through


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559+Jan 3 2011, 07:55 PM~19493176-->
> 
> 
> 
> piks? :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ill post some soon :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big C_@Jan 3 2011, 08:47 PM~19493767
> *My car sounded damn good with my 4x10s and 3.5s it was nice loud and clear she wasnt built for sound offs it was built to get down on the street
> *


i feel you on that homie,i know where you coming from as your limited in space and im not.....
mine wasnt built for sound offs or sound Q either,it was built to get REALLY loud and keep up with what i have in my trunk which is alot of pressure..

pro audio is not for everybody but can get loud with little power and they have the most ''TALK'' which is a slang down here for how loud theyre capable of getting and car audio cant and wont ever sound like PA speakers which is why i wont ever go back to them..
heres an example of only 4 6s on the front doors


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jan 6 2011, 05:46 AM~19519056
> *ill post some soon :biggrin:
> 
> i feel you on that homie,i know where you coming from as your limited in space and im not.....
> mine wasnt built for sound offs or sound Q either,it was built to get REALLY loud and keep up with what i have in my trunk which is alot of pressure..
> 
> pro audio is not for everybody but can get loud with little power and they have the most ''TALK'' which is a slang down here for how loud theyre capable of getting and car audio cant and wont ever sound like PA speakers which is why i wont ever go back to them..
> heres an example of only 4 6s on the front doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

anyone sell these pre made??


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

only way theyll be pre-fab is if theyre made of fiberglass that go on top of your reardeck


----------



## G-TIMES 559

anyone make them?


----------



## MinieMe209

big C said:


> I posted a pic of the top side on pg 2 only reason I did the 4x10s was so I wouldnt have to cut a shit load of metal.



What kinda 4x10's did you have? I haven't been able to find any good ones that don't blow out within two weeks!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

G-TIMES 559 said:


> anyone make them?


not for 6x9s


----------



## G-TIMES 559

wat do they make them pre made for?


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## lone star

i put a 4 pack in a regal i had, basically cut out the whole rear deck and made a replacement panel out of wood, and covered it in vinyl. it wasnt hard at all. and if u have basic tools you can do it. u cant just throw a piece of wood in there, because the back deck has a curve to it, and if u want to latch the seat u correctly u have to go with the contour of the original deck and get the wood as close to the window as possible, my grills basically touched the back window. the 4 speakers are heavy so i had to make a leg for the deck to support the weight, my rear seat still latched in place with a little effort and the end result looked pretty good for about 50 bux worth of materails and cutting blades.

pm me and ill explain more, i dont post in this forum at all lol


----------



## verde

lone star said:


>



is your regal lifted mines lifted and tha last time i did somthin like that with a lifted g body my cylinders just crushed my speaker when i locked up


----------



## lone star

verde said:


> is your regal lifted mines lifted and tha last time i did somthin like that with a lifted g body my cylinders just crushed my speaker when i locked up


yes its lifted (not mine anymore) i did 10s in rear with coil over, with a good amount of coil in the rear, when it was all the way down in rear it sat maybe an inch or 2 lower than it would have with stock on 13s. the cylinders had a little clearance before hitting the speakers. also kept the trunk tension bars.


----------



## Anson72

orientalmontecarlo said:


> i feel you on that homie,i know where you coming from as your limited in space and im not.....
> mine wasnt built for sound offs or sound Q either,it was built to get REALLY loud and keep up with what i have in my trunk which is alot of pressure..
> 
> pro audio is not for everybody but can get loud with little power and they have the most ''TALK'' which is a slang down here for how loud theyre capable of getting and car audio cant and wont ever sound like PA speakers which is why i wont ever go back to them..
> heres an example of only 4 6s on the front doors


back TTT

how would you wire somethin like that? and how big of an amp?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

It depends on what ohm those mids are and how he has them crossed over. Most likely he is using electronic crossovers and running a couple two channel amps or a four channel amp bridging the channels. I did something similar in my civic seen here: 



 I made my own passive crossovers and ran a single two channel amp to all six speakers, three per side.


----------



## Anson72

Jeff Rohrer said:


> It depends on what ohm those mids are and how he has them crossed over. Most likely he is using electronic crossovers and running a couple two channel amps or a four channel amp bridging the channels. I did something similar in my civic seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> I made my own passive crossovers and ran a single two channel amp to all six speakers, three per side.


The video didnt work. I googled the speakers in the video and I think if i remember they were 8 ohms.


----------



## teambassick

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/14-car-stereo/335386-stereo-education-101-a.html


----------



## Anson72

Dont care bout 4 across the back, just want the best bang for the buck.


----------

